# 2 Females need home NC



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Posting for a person needing to rehome their female ratties. I believe they are around 2 yrs old maybe younger. They are very friendly, their owner is going thru alot at the moment and needs to rehome them asap. They are asking $20 rehoming fee. They are in qt right now but must be rehomed by the 12th of august. I believe they are both top eared ladies. One is a black berkshire and the other i think she said was a hooded/or broken hooded.


----------



## Royal Rodents (Jul 23, 2012)

Where in NC?


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

in western nc


----------

